# Abu Garcia Revo Inshore Bait Cast Reel



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Abu Revo 3 Inshore, right hand, excellent condition with box and papers. Fished a handful of times. $130 cash. Prefer local sale, Sanford or Apex area, but will ship on buyers dime.

Thanks,

Jason


----------

